# Mobilfunk-Service



## technofreak (9 November 2010)

Mobilfunk-Service: "Keine Ahnung wie das geht" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Mobilfunk-Service
> "Keine Ahnung wie das geht"
> Wie schaltet man die Mailbox ab? Welcher Tarif passt zu mir? Fragen wie diese sollen die Hotlines der Mobilfunk-Anbieter beantworten. Aber tun sie das auch? Eine Studie zeigt, dass die Berater oft inkompetent und die Anrufe zu teuer sind - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## technofreak (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Mobilfunk-Service*

smiley e.V. - Abzocke im Internet und mit dem Handy


> Abzocke im Internet und mit dem Handy
> Nach wie vor sind im Internet diverse Kostenfallen zu finden. Gerade Kinder und Jugendliche sind Zielgruppe der vermeintlich praktischen Online-Dienste, die vor allem eins sind: teuer.


Alles vom handysektor zu Kostenfallen


> Wie werde ich mein Klingelton-Abo wieder los? Was tun bei Lockanrufen? Lohnt sich eine Flatrate fürs Handy? Wie reklamiere ich meine Handyrechnung? Kann ich aus Verträgen aussteigen?
> ...
> 
> Den besten Überlick zum Thema Kostenfallen im Internet und beim Handy bietet die Broschüre “Handy und Internet - Tipps gegen Kostenfallen”, die vom Verbraucherministerium Rheinland-Pfalz angeboten wird und an der auch der handysektor mitgearbeitet hat. Die Broschüre steht hier als PDF-Version zum Download zur Verfügung. http://www.handysektor.de/download/handy_internet_tipps_gegen_kostenfallen.pdf


----------

